# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Raynox DCR-250 Macro Conversion Lens

## zenscape

Hi, want to consult the experts whether I could get some decent macro shots with Raynox DCR-250 plus either a Canon 55-200mm or a Tamron 17-50? I know it can't beat a true blue macro lens but just that I am on budget in the time being.

One of the links of Raynox 250 is here

Just let me know whether you think the sample pictures in the link was using Raynox plus macro lens.

----------


## blue33

I find that the pictures is heavily edited! The soft part is totally gone especially heavily edited pictures!

----------


## zenscape

Thanks for pointing it out. I thought it was unprocessed and they look beautiful to me. Guess I have a long way to learn.

----------


## Shadow

check this one out:

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=380744

----------


## tcy81

pretty impressive shots.
using the raynox......

----------


## zenscape

> check this one out:
> 
> http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=380744



Thanks for the link. Fantastic shots with this low cost gadget. I guess I am sold  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

problem with it if I'm not mistaken is unable to focus on distant object

----------


## mobile2007

Looks very tempting with that kind of price and good macro pics.  :Smile:  ohhh... no.

----------


## trident

Maurice,
The results from the Raynox are very good, the canon equivalent is the 500D.
They are basically close-up lens and there are third party close-up lens selling at a fraction of their price. Quality, of course is very different.
And the down side is, like Robert pointed out, cannot focus infinity. 
The other thing is, focusing becomes difficult as the DOF is very shallow.

----------


## blue33

I just checked with one of my friends working in MS Color, they are selling. He said very good DOF, cheaper than the online price.  :Grin:

----------


## zenscape

Thanks Blue33, I will go and take a look.

----------


## mobile2007

Anyone know whether this works with nikon D40 and kits len ( 55mm) ? thanks.

----------


## trident

The raynox can work with most lens. It uses a clip to clip onto the lens.

Maurice,
Someone at CS is selling
http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=387297

----------


## solonavi

$90 is definitely a gd buy for the Raynox.

As a user of both Raynox and a sigma macro lens. Raynox does give very decent performance.

Cheers
JC

----------


## zenscape

Thanks JC and Robert. I will be contented if I could get some decent shots of my fish  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> The raynox can work with most lens. It uses a clip to clip onto the lens.


There is a size limit of 40++mm to 67mm.

----------


## luenny

Mass order anyone??  :Grin:

----------


## tcy81

you organize ?
would you be able to get decent insects shots with a 50mm plus raynox ?

----------


## ongtw

sounds very interesting... i'm planning to get my first DSLR in hong kong end of october. which lens can i fit this on? i'm still deciding which brand and model to buy.

----------


## luenny

I'm not going to put raynox on a 50mm since I already have 105mm and 180mm macro lens which can allow me to get 1:1. But I might consider putting it on my 105mm (since it can't fit my 180mm) and get more than life size magnification. Darn! If it only fits the 180mm.

----------


## blue33

> sounds very interesting... i'm planning to get my first DSLR in hong kong end of october. which lens can i fit this on? i'm still deciding which brand and model to buy.


Why you want to get your DSLR in Hong Kong since you can get pretty good price in Singapore? Canon is famous for speed like sports, Nikon is good for still life, like portrait and insects or scenery! Go for the best if you have $. Or go for mid range and invest in good Lens. 

There's a famous fashion photographer in France using only P&S for his modeling photo shooting project, forgotten his name.  :Shocked:  I believe in good photographing skill. For example some can took blue sky some cannot, is simple if you know how.  :Grin:

----------


## zenscape

If there is a MO, let me queue first  :Grin: 
1. zenscape

----------


## ongtw

blue,

i checked the prices in hong kong. actually the prices are much cheaper in hong kong as compared to singapore. you got yours in singapore too?

----------


## blue33

> blue,
> 
> i checked the prices in hong kong. actually the prices are much cheaper in hong kong as compared to singapore. you got yours in singapore too?


When you purchase photographing equipment in Hong Kong, you got to be very careful unless you know the people there! I bought stuff from friends in MS Color, better rate.  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Hi guys! If you looking for Canon, you can visit this website for prices in Singapore. It will save you alot of time.  :Laughing: 

http://www.robertphotoblog.com/canon-prices-singapore/

----------


## solonavi

I do not think it will work on a macro lens.

JC

----------


## trident

blue33,
Thanks for the link, a very comprehensive price list

----------


## mobile2007

Ong,

It might be better to buy in singapore. The camera body might not have international warranty , also the price difference might not be that much. 

For mscolor, usually people would advice you get a Equote from their website before you walk in. Think it is cheaper. 

For price, check out these threads:

canon - http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39
nikon - http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=292045

Also, can checkout clubsnap buy & sell section.

----------


## blue33

> Ong,
> 
> It might be better to buy in singapore. The camera body might not have international warranty , also the price difference might not be that much. 
> 
> For mscolor, usually people would advice you get a Equote from their website before you walk in. Think it is cheaper. 
> 
> For price, check out these threads:
> 
> canon - http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39
> ...


I agreed that warranty is the most important part, anything wrong you wouldnt want to fly back rather here, unless they have international warranty which i guess they are not. Yes, through Equote is cheaper before you ask them the price from MS Color, you will see the difference. 

For canon - http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39 the price list most of the time is extract from 
http://www.robertphotoblog.com/canon-prices-singapore/

----------


## mobile2007

Bro, clubsnap pricelist had been there for many years lah. :Smile:  





> I agreed that warranty is the most important part, anything wrong you wouldnt want to fly back rather here, unless they have international warranty which i guess they are not. Yes, through Equote is cheaper before you ask them the price from MS Color, you will see the difference. 
> 
> For canon - http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39 the price list most of the time is extract from 
> http://www.robertphotoblog.com/canon-prices-singapore/

----------


## zenscape

I think Clubsnap's price list is updated and contributed by members regularly and constantly. I believe it is more updated. For example you come back happily with a new toy and a great price, you are free to update the thread to help members.

----------


## blue33

> I think Clubsnap's price list is updated and contributed by members regularly and constantly. I believe it is more updated. For example you come back happily with a new toy and a great price, you are free to update the thread to help members.


Previously i also think so when i was researching for price update, it happen to come across this website, even those guys at clubsnap also know about it.  :Surprised:

----------


## blue33

I mean latest price, this guy keep updating.

----------


## aquaSynthesis

Now back to Raynox...

Maurice, you keen in trying out the Raynox DCR250?

Just PM me. I might wanna sell this baby...

----------


## tcy81

50mm not long enough for Raynox DCR-250
will have vignetting
 :Crying:

----------


## zenscape

I will be using 55-250mm, never expect much, just some decent shots of my fish, plants and thats all. Will be venturing outdoor once, hopefully, I get a hang of it  :Grin:  and will invest more on either a Tammy 90mm or Canon 100mm macro then.

By the way, I have just received an e-quote from MS, nice price  :Grin: 

AquaSynthesis, you have a PM.

----------


## Shadow

the photo posted at clubsnap was also taken using 55-250mm, not sure whether it is edited or not. It is pretty sharp, sharper than 55-250mm with hoya +4 filter. Of course I probably lousy photographer so can't compare  :Razz:

----------


## zenscape

I am actually inspired by that chap when he mentioned 55-250mm plus Raynox 250 only. But I also found out some people actually stacked Raynox250 with marco lens. Does anyone know what's that for? To increase the distance between object and camera?

----------


## trident

Maurice,
I think they stack the Raynox to macro lens is to increase the magnification.
It will shorten the distant between the object and the camera.
I use extension tube with my 100mm to get better magnification too.

----------


## blue33

> I am actually inspired by that chap when he mentioned 55-250mm plus Raynox 250 only. But I also found out some people actually stacked Raynox250 with marco lens. Does anyone know what's that for? To increase the distance between object and camera?


I was in design industry before. I can tell is really heavily edited photograph, totally losing the soft part if you do a slight sharpness and levels. The original macro lens is still the way to go. I've a friends who is very good in macro photographing dont produce that kind of image, i mean those after edited. Raynox is pretty good in DOF though. 

Can you tell this picture is taken from my G9?

----------


## blue33

Using only G9, no filters or other stuff, only tripod but using only one leg, i guess you call monopod!  :Grin:

----------


## luenny

Agree with Richard. That's why I say I might want to get one to stack with my 105mm macro lens - who says you cannot stack it with macro lens? And it's better than extension tube or teleconverter because for the latter 2, adding them and removing them means you need to remove your lens. 




> Maurice,
> I think they stack the Raynox to macro lens is to increase the magnification.
> It will shorten the distant between the object and the camera.
> I use extension tube with my 100mm to get better magnification too.

----------


## solonavi

I tried stacking raynox with 105mm macro lens. Imho, its not a gd combi. U need to go real close and this make it not feasible.

Regards to vignettting, I believe 55mm should be fine. I tried raynox on my 14mm -55mm lens and ard 50mm, the vignetting is almost min.

Cheers
JC

----------


## Simon

can safety say no one produces better fish photography with a G5 then our very own hwchoy  :Smile:  with no attachment. Frankly, I think the raynox is a good piece of glass to own, however fitted on a non-macro lens, you loss on optical quality and sharpness. Nevertheless, good for the budget photographers who wants a go with macro. I wonder how this glass is, compared to the canon closeup 250d/500d, from the sound of "lossing infinite", it sound similar but how is the optical quality?

and sorry to say, MScolor pricing isn't like before

----------


## blue33

> can safety say no one produces better fish photography with a G5 then our very own hwchoy  with no attachment. Frankly, I think the raynox is a good piece of glass to own, however fitted on a non-macro lens, you loss on optical quality and sharpness. Nevertheless, good for the budget photographers who wants a go with macro. I wonder how this glass is, compared to the canon closeup 250d/500d, from the sound of "lossing infinite", it sound similar but how is the optical quality?
> 
> and sorry to say, MScolor pricing isn't like before


Oh yes, i got a friend he dont have to use tripod and can shot macro shots of dragon fly and other macro things, he has a very steady hand. Too bad he die of heart attack, left with wife and unborn child.  :Sad:  Maybe hwchoy have a steady hand also!  :Grin:  

I still believe in original macro lens alone and they can really take good shots if use correctly.

----------

